

My HN Dinner Party #2 - shalmanese
http://blog.bumblebeelabs.com/hacker-news-dinner-party-2/

======
maxklein
Great idea on the dinner party and the food looks delicious. When I travel to
the U.S I will hunt down that dude and force him to have dinner with me.

On another note, why would anybody store energy as air? The inner pressure on
those canisters would be huge, and you would either have to bury them or risk
explosions. I'm imagining huge air tanks in some field, which could
potentially blow up at any point.

I really that differences in altitude are the safest way to store energy. Or
even better, something you can do off the coast, so we can finally start using
all that ocean space.

------
jackowayed
3 of the guests to a small dinner party are vegetarians. So his entree is
lamb. _sigh_. Vegetarianism is frustrating.

~~~
rms
He made something where the vegetarian substitution was straightforward.

